# new challenge: funny faces!



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

next month's theme is all about the pictures you didn't want anybody to see! don't be shy, and laugh a lot about all your funny faces!


here's mine!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=415


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

groupie you look funny in that picture. Thanks


----------



## suprchck (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey suprchck you look funny in that picture. Thanks


----------



## suprchck (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey suprchck you look funny in that picture. Thanks_

 
welp that was the point right


----------



## Dia (Apr 1, 2005)

Not my most glamorous face lol.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

you are funny in that picture Dia. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

how cuuuuuteeeee!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2005)

im the queen of silly faces..











oh and..


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

is that you???? how cute!!!! (was kinda waiting for your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 1, 2005)

awesome pics! what a cute idea!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

lol you guys are too funny!! Love the fotd's!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_is that you???? how cute!!!! (was kinda waiting for your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just took some..ill post them ina  bit!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

since I hate taking pics of myself, I figured an omage to my daughter and my (ex) boyfriend would be appropriate.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=421

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=422


http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...php?pic_id=423
heh...such dorks :x


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

haha they are soo funny!!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2005)

yaa. this is me today


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 1, 2005)

*I was in the strangest mood today...*


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_im the queen of silly faces..











oh and..



_

 

*ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * LOL!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey alexa
you are funny and silly in those pics. Did you just get a nose piercing today. Because I want one since I am 18. But my dad says no all the time. Thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

Chelsea, 
you're funny in your picture. Thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey mac_obsession
your pictures of your daughter and ex boyfriend are really funny and silly in those pictures. Because they look funny in the pictures. Thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey cho0chylan3y
you look silly in your picture. Thanks


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey alexa
you are funny and silly in those pics. Did you just get a nose piercing today. Because I want one since I am 18. But my dad says no all the time. Thanks_

 
i got it done on the 23rd


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=433

Yea, this was after hubby and I went to check out the progress on our new home. :-D


----------



## Sanne (Apr 2, 2005)

that's a sweet pic!!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 2, 2005)

another crappy webcam picture >_< I took this a long time ago when I was using a mud mask, haha.


http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=437

I think I look like a japanese kabuki girl, haha in my expression there are no eye lids/barely an eyebrow and a really white face.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 2, 2005)

*muahahaha*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=384 crazy.


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 3, 2005)

this is the face I make when my bf takes toooo many pictures and makes me crazy


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 3, 2005)

your makeup is sooo pretty dianadoll!!! What are you wearing on your eyes in the second picture, do you remember?


----------



## Alison (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_yaa. this is me today 




_

 
This is gorgeous. Do you remember what you are wearing on your eyes?


----------



## Alexa (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alison* 
_This is gorgeous. Do you remember what you are wearing on your eyes?_

 
thank you! i believe its just mac's crystal e/s on the lid with black tied in the crease and some cheap purple liner


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_your makeup is sooo pretty dianadoll!!! What are you wearing on your eyes in the second picture, do you remember?_

 
It's bare canvas paint, parrot and the black sparkly one by nars.


----------



## MACreation (Apr 4, 2005)

choochylan3y u made me crack up so much, thanks for the giggles i needed that


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)

Can I repost my silly pics?


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_choochylan3y u made me crack up so much, thanks for the giggles i needed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad i could help! ;D I was feeling SO hyper[and many other things] i was being SO stupid then. i don't know what was going on in my head i have tons more pictures but my head looks insanely fat in most of them so i didn't post ;x


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 5, 2005)

im smelling this disgusting lip gloss haha.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

lol @ pretty kitty and Jokers_kick!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 8, 2005)

THis is what happens to you after a crazy day of work!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=470


----------



## Sanne (Apr 9, 2005)

lol!!!! didn't it hurt your eye to look like that???


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 9, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ange.bmp<br />

hahhaa, those ones always make me crack up <3


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 10, 2005)

^^ that one won't show up?! arrrgg






these are my pictures from a fun night! lol


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 10, 2005)

Sanne-

oddly, no- Its a strange talent that I taught myself when I was bored one day in class... it tends to creep people out.. but its funny


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Sanne-

oddly, no- Its a strange talent that I taught myself when I was bored one day in class... it tends to creep people out.. but its funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know I can do it too!!! I can also move one eye back, it really looks gross


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

everyone's pics are funny. Thanks


----------

